# Geneva?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In the middle of planning this years trip (we leave on Tuesday).

We will be in Jura in the next week or so then will be heading across to the North of Annecy into the Alps. I notice Geneva is in the way.

Is it worth a look? I know we wont be able to afford to buy anything but wondered if it was an interesting city. I normally hate cities but Mrs D doesnt mind the odd look around one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Switzerland = expensive!

camping Vesenaz on the lakeside looking across to geneva is very nice, we were there 10 years ago (?), and out of season it was pricey, god knows what it will cost in August!

http://www.tcs.ch/fr/voyages-camping/camping/offres/geneve-vesenaz.php

local buses or scooter in to geneva


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I found this car park here 46.28485 6.16584 on CC infos thats free with a supposedly 15 hours max stay. Its about the only one although there is an Aire in the city but no details.

Even if we park for an afternoon then have a whizz into Geneva then move on that would probably do. 

The only issue is we would then be heading east so would have to drive right through Geneva centre which I imagine might take a while.

I would just be interested to know if its worth bothering with.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not been in a MH but visited by car a few years ago. 

A pretty town centre with an impressive water fountain. The kind where I love to visit an outside café and just sit and enjoy life. Decided to come back later with more time available.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> Not been in a MH but visited by car a few years ago.
> 
> A pretty town centre with an impressive water fountain. The kind where I love to visit an outside café and just sit and enjoy life. Decided to come back later with more time available.


Thanks. We passed it once on the motorway out of Switzerland on the way to Annecy and as we were passing again thought I might as well give it a go. We will be up in the mountains away from it all after that for a few weeks so it will give Mrs D a last look at civilisation. 

I might even buy her A (as in one) Swiss Chocolate. She has a Swiss watch but that was from before I took up motorhoming and could afford one!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been to Geneva (by plane) a couple of times for the motor show and have always stayed a couple of days. We have always had a good time.

The lake is very nice to walk around, see the fountain and the flower clock.

We have been up the church tower as well for a great view.

You may wish to head to Versoix or somewhere a little outside the city and get the train in. 

We stayed in Geneva and went to a chocolate festival in Versoix and the train was very easy.

I'll dig out a few photos


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

By night










From the top of the church










Flower Clock










A drink in one of the squares










Ben


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blongs said:


> I've been to Geneva (by plane) a couple of times for the motor show and have always stayed a couple of days. We have always had a good time.
> 
> The lake is very nice to walk around, see the fountain and the flower clock.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think the car park I put the co-ordinates for earlier is in Versoix. I was just going to leave the van there and take the scooter. This is generally what we do in big towns or cities if there isnt an easy aire. I often just leave it in super market car parks or even in a residential street on the outskirts. Biggest problem on the bike in big cities is getting lost. I never got around to sorting the sat nav out for it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blongs said:


> By night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben Thanks

Our posts must have crossed. Lovely photos. Much appreciated.


----------

